# [Slovakia] Zoznam najvyšších stavieb na Slovensku | List of the Tallest Structures



## Obelixx

Why are there two broadcasting facilities at Jarook, one east and one west of Jarok? That west of Jarok was used for mediumwave broadcasting on 1098 kHz, but which is and was the use of the other facility?


----------



## Anuris

Zaujimavy clanok o 190 metrov vysokej televiznej vezi na Kamziku: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6644616/na-televiznu-vezu-na-kamziku-vedie-tunel.html

Fotogaleria: http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/6644853/bratislavska-televizna-veza.html


----------



## metropoly_sk

netusil som ze toto je najvyssia stavba v SR (318 M) ... Vysielac Dubnik ... nedaleko PO a KE.


----------

